# Need an arrow recomendation: Hoyt Turbo Hawk 58# 27.5'draw 20 yard target shooting.



## grassypeak (Feb 9, 2011)

Hi,
I shot my first Robin Hood last night. Unfortunately this has reduced my arrow count to four. I would like to upgrade from my current Vibrake Beman ICS Hunter 400 8.4gpi arrows. My pro shop is recommending either a carbon wrapped aluminum arrow (sorry I forget the name), or something that they call aluminum fatboys. The idea with the fat arrows is that I will shoot higher scores by having a better chance at cutting the line of a higher scoring ring. I’m shooting a 58# Hoyt Turbo Hawk with a 27.5” draw length. Most of my shooting is from 20 yards out, and I am a target shooter.

In addition I am getting a new Hoyt recurve in a few weeks. It will be 68” long and 26#. I’d love to hear recommendations for arrows for this bow as well.

Cheers,
Chris


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

Are you shooting 3D or FITA target?

For 3D the fat aluminums might give you some line cutting, but the flip side of that is that it's difficult to get the spine right. There is a line of all carble arrows from Easton called "Fatboys" I've seen a lot of 3D guys shooting them. There are large diameter arrows available from several manufacturers.

The carbon wrapped aluminum arrows are probably Easton ACC's. The ACC's are an excellent arrow, but not the only choice. Most don't shoot them for 3D because they are pretty skinny. 

Give us a little more information on what venue that you plan to shoot and we can give you a better suggestion on the arrows.

Allen


----------



## grassypeak (Feb 9, 2011)

Thanks,
I’m currently shooting on a 20 yard indoor range at my local pro shop. I’d love to compete some day, but the reality is that I don’t have much in the way of free time. My pro shop has leagues, but I’m not sure what rules they follow. From what I hear they are pretty easy going about how, and what people shoot. I guess my question is, with paper targets at this range what would you recommend. The discussion at my shop basically centered around speed straightness and width of arrow. If I look at worldcup competitions on youtube, it seems as though the compound archers use skinny arrows not big fat ones.


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

Indoors @ 20 yards, most archers use the larger shafts for the line cutting. Depending on the archer, you can pick up a few extra points. However, it's difficult to get the fat shafts to spine for the typically lower draw weights of indoor bows. So, there are many archers who take the approach that they will pick up more points with perfectly spined arrows.

Outdoors, at World Cup distances, to be competitive, an archer will shoot Easton X-10's. At over $500 per dozen, these are extremely expensive arrows. However, the world class archers believe that they are worth it. When they were first introduced, the top archers who switched to them immediately improved their average by about 10 points. IMHO, for the other 99% of archers in the world, they are not worth the expense. The rest of use shoot any number of excellent arrows such as ACC, ACE, VAP, Nano's, McKinneys and a couple of others. These are all skinny, heavy arrows, which are less affected by wind. 

A lot of archers give up on trying to balance size, spine, weight, etc and just go with a good all around arrow such as the ACC. This is a good choice for someone who isn't entirely sure of where they want to go in archery.

There is a lot to the subject of arrows and the above barely begins to cover it. The good news is that for shooting at 20 yards indoors, it's difficult to make a mistake. Most arrows will do the job.


----------



## grassypeak (Feb 9, 2011)

Thanks for the replies,
Chris


----------



## bcbow1971 (Oct 24, 2007)

I would ecomment Victory X-Killers, similar to X-10's but affordable and just as accurate. Or X-Ringers is what I use, they are a tiny bit skinnier but I love the way they fly outdoors on 3D and they are very popular for indoors as well. 

You can get Xringers from $65-$125 a dozen depending on straightness. XKillers will be a little higher but not much. As far as straightness if you are just having fun indoors and not competing I would not waste the extra money on .010(V1 for Victory) shafts and go with .030(V3 for Victory) straightness because the average Joe can not tell the difference......heck it is hard for me to as well!!!


----------



## sharkredjr (Mar 28, 2009)

I'd *Highly Recommend the GoldTip Hunter Expidition 5575 grains. They are a sturdy arrow and I've been using them for all my years of hunting, and I've never had a problem with them. They fly fast, not as fast as an ACC, but they're pretty speedy. For best performance I'd recommend using Blazer Fletchings.*


----------



## subconsciously (Aug 22, 2009)

Full length 2612 x7 with a 200 grain point. It will chart out stiff but will be a great indoor line cutter. I have shot them and my wife (who shoots only 45lbs) won indoor nationals with them, so I know they will fly good.


----------

